# beginnersprobleempjes

## anthonie

Hallo allemaal,

Nieuweling in het Gentoo gebeuren, iets minder nieuw maar zeker nog niet droog achter de oren voor wat betreft Linux in het algemeen. 

Welnu, de LiveCD van 2007.0 werkte voor geen meter, sterker nog, die wist fijn een partitie om zeep te helpen die met de hele installatie niets van doen had. Maar omdat ik geen zin had om me te laten kisten door een LiveCD heb ik nog geprobeerd om middels de terminal het boeltje op zijn plek te krijgen met behulp van installer -dialog. Lang verhaal ingekort: Het werkte niet en dus ben ik teruggegaan en heb de LiveCD 2006.1 gedownload. Wat een verademing. Installeren van een stage3 proces was geen probleem, de installer werkte prima, op slechts een klein detail na: de gewone gebruikersnaam die tijdens de install werd opgegeven bestond niet. Kwestie van opnieuw aanmaken onder een root account. Verder werkte werkelijk alles! 

Nu ben ik dus een behoorlijk gelukkig mens met dit draaiende Gentoo systeem. 

Echter: Ik wilde een aantal zaken direct uittesten, omdat die dingen niet werkten in andere Linux distro's. Streaming Video bijvoorbeeld. Daaraan ben ik nog niet aan toegekomen maar wel heb ik een poging ondernomen skype geinstalleerd te krijgen. Dat blijkt niet te werken omdat QT4 nodig bleek te zijn, en die kwam niet met emerge mee. Skype werkt dus niet, maar na een reboot blijkt nu het splashscherm niet van het scherm (desktop) te verdwijnen. Vreemd genoeg functioneert alles, behalve dat het splash-scherm enkel het eerste desktop icoontje toont en van de rest krijg je nooit iets te zien. Na een minuutje wachten ofzo is het splash-schermpje weg te klikken. Niet erg fraai, dus is de vraag of iemand weet wat het probleem zou kunnen zijn en me een richting kan geven waar ik in moet zoeken. Omdat skype dus niet correct geinstalleerd is (QT4 was nodig) werkt unmerge skype dus ook niet, om de zaak weer terug te krijgen in de toestand voor het compileren van skype. 

Een ander probleempje dat ik heb is de volumeknop in mijn Gnome werkbalk. Die staat standaard op mute. Uiteraard heb ik Gnome-Alsamixer geopend en daar de schuiven opengezet, maar na een reboot staat de volumeknop op de desktop gewoon weer op mute. Ergens moet een configuratie bestand te vinden zijn, waar deze instelling is opgenomen maar ik kan het niet vinden. Iemand?

Verder zou ik graag een IM client aangeraden krijgen die onder Gentoo werkt en het MSN protocol en IRC ondersteunt. Ik wilde pidgin of GAIM emergen, maar die zijn er niet meer. 

Skype zou ik graag aan de praat willen krijgen, zover ik weet is er geen enkel ander progje dat met Skype kan communiceren (css, zover ik weet). Iemand een werkende skype aan de praat gekregen?

Streaming vid, als gezegd, is een must. Ik heb geen televisie maar wil nog wel eens uitzendinggemist.nl kijken. Onder de laatste Ubuntu versies werkte dat dus voor geen meter, terwijl het onder Dapper prima functioneerde. Hoe ik ook keek en zocht, ik heb het nooit aan de praat gekregen. De frustratoe daarover was een aanleiding weg te stappen van de voorgekookte distro's en het meer op de Gentoo manier te willen aanpakken. Zijn er hier nederlanders die uitzendinggemist.nl kijken zonder te hoeven rebooten naar een ander besturingssysteem?

Verder heb ik nog een laatste vraag mbt tot mijn huidige Gentoo systeem. De kernel is inmiddels verouderd en daarom rijst de vraag of jullie denken dat ik beter kan upgraden of niet. Ik ben ergens namelijk bang dat als ik een nieuwe kernel installeer, ik opnieuw, onder andere met streaming vids problemen ga krijgen. Maar misschien is dat ook wel onzin en heeft het een niks met het ander te maken. Ik heb het gevoel dat Gentoo precies is wat ik hebben wil dus er is me veel aan gelegen om het in dit systeem draaiend te krijgen. Daar mag best wat tijd in gaan zitten, bedoel ik maar. 

Welaan, adviezen, gestes worden zeer op prijs gesteld. En ik moet zeggen het wel prettig te vinden dat hier zoveel mensen zitten die mijn moerstaal spreken. (ik woon in een spaanstalig land, vandaar).

gegroet, Gentoo -ers

Anthonie

----------

## nixnut

Pidgin is er wel degelijk nog. Gaim niet meer want dat is pidgin geworden.

skype... geen idee. Als je niet qt-static in je USE flags set dat zou qt-4.2.3 (of nieuwer) geinstalleerd moeten worden.

Kernel updaten is een goed idee aangezien er zo nu en dan veiligheidsgaten gedicht worden. En andere verbeteringen in drivers etc. kunnen ook handig zijn. Overigens altijd de oude kernel laten staan (ook in je bootloader config file), zodat je altijd je oude werkende kernel nog kan booten.

Streaming video weet ik niets van af, dus daar kan ik je niet mee helpen. Afgezien van wat omroep.nl zelf over uitzendinggemist + linux zegt: http://portal.omroep.nl/?nav=myawvTsHEnCwNxGrHlEJ

----------

